# Fare: Something isn't right, trying to get to the bottom of this



## NCJacobT (Oct 2, 2016)

So I drove a passenger from Studio City to LAX. I saw he was charged just under $40.

Now, if that is the total he paid for an UberX trip, the cut for UberLA is 25%, yes?

That means my payout should be a little less than $30, right? Since Uber takes 25%.

Well, I was shown the fare to be about $10 less than what was expected. 

So I'm wondering where the error in this trip is.

I guess my main question is, why was my PAX charged so much? Where did the unaccounted-for $12+ go from that since the fare only showed about $25 on my end? Underpaying drivers? Overcharging riders?


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uber is ripping off the drivers and the passengers! Is this a surprise to anyone ? This is happening every ride ! .. screw you uber


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.bbb.org/greater-san-fran...uber-technologies-in-san-francisco-ca-438996/


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

If your a driver always take the longest route . The passenger gets charged the same amount and the driver gets paid more


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

This is the phase where Uber moves from just skimming from the drivers to skimming the drivers_ and_ riders. This is when the scheme gets exposed. Uber is entering trepidatious waters.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NCJacobT said:


> Skip to bottom for TLDR*
> 
> So I drove a passenger from Studio City to LAX. He left his phone in my car, called me and I drove around to return it to him. However, not before seeing this on his screen when the call ended *first picture*
> 
> ...


Taxes, Uber fee, airport fee?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We pay .50 cents on every Uber trip in New Orleans to the city. I think there is an approximate fee on airport pickups & drop offs of $4.00 to the city. Then there is the Uber booking fee of aprx. $2.00.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

No this is a legimate scam.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uber takes all their fees and commissions and then takes more . If your a driver just ask your passenger how much they paid and you'll realize what's really going on .


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Everything about uber is complete and utter bulllshit


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Your risking your life for less than minimum wage with insurance that won't cover you how stupid are you to drive ??


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

This thread needs more drama.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Fuber1 said:


> Everything about uber is complete and utter bulllshit


While I want to agree with this statement, I think tohunt4me hit the nail on the head:



tohunt4me said:


> Taxes, Uber fee, airport fee?


What is the "Booking Fee" there? $2.50-ish?

What are the State and Local taxes? (It's Cali, so I'm going to assume it's 2000% - seriously, though... let's say around 4%)

Airport Fee shouldn't matter *going to / dropping off at* the airport, but again it may be different there.

So $40 Paid minus the $2.50 Booking Fee is $37.50. Taxes are about $1.50 so that leaves a $36.00 Fare. $36.00 Times 75% (the percentage *YOU* make) is $27... that's about what you got, right?

In the end, though, I'd find out the *exact* Booking Fee and taxes and do the math... I wouldn't be surprised if Uber shaved a few pennies here and there


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

No dude it's not pennies it's about $5-$10 on a 40$ ride . Even in the YouTube video it's 11$ different I've audited uber and it's every ride a few dollars . Ask your passenger for their receipt and compare to yours


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Watch your shit like a hawk I have to message support daily to fix shit they try to steal from me or cancel fees they try to keep for themselves. You would think that dealing with a multi-national corporation you wouldnt have to worry about these things, but Uber will rip you off faster than a crack head cab company owner. I was ignorant of their ways until I started taking "personal trips". Upon reviewing of some of their trips after they complained about the cost of uber to me I started to see that I needed to make sure I kept track of all my time and miles just to make sure I was being paid my slave wage rates. I also discovered at least 3 people that were charged a cancellation fee that I was never paid for.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

OlDirtySapper said:


> Watch your shit like a hawk I have to message support daily to fix shit they try to steal from me or cancel fees they try to keep for themselves.


I completely agree. I usually have one or two issues a week - usually with cancellation fees disappearing. I've started announcing when the App says I've arrived and when I cancel for no-show so that my dashcam has a timestamp for both. I haven't had to use it as evidence, yet... but I'm sure it's only a matter of time.



Fuber1 said:


> No dude it's not pennies it's about $5-$10 on a 40$ ride . Even in the YouTube video it's 11$ different I've audited uber and it's every ride a few dollars . Ask your passenger for their receipt and compare to yours


I wouldn't be surprised, but I don't really have to worry about that where I work. Every fare is a minimum fare taking a spoiled college kid 3 blocks

*** Just watched the YouTube video***

It seems silly that with all the trouble that Uber causes and all the lawsuits they field because of it, that Uber would do something as shady as this and think they could get away with it. Maybe there's something in the passenger agreement that references paying an "upfront fare" in order to get a flat rate fee??? Who knows... guess we'll just have to wait until someone sues, then settles, and then nothing is really done about it anyway


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> If your a driver always take the longest route . The passenger gets charged the same amount and the driver gets paid more


Most passengers will downrate you if you go the long way.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Most passengers will downrate you if you go the long way.


Who cares about ratings


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Who cares about ratings


If you are in the deactivation zone we all should.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

OlDirtySapper said:


> but Uber will rip you off faster than a crack head cab company owner.


I don't know what cab company you have wherever you are but the company I drive for us not a rip-off or crackhead my CEO is actually a nice guy and true to keep his drivers happy........maybe that just one company try another one......or have you actually ever worked with a taxi company?......if not don't generalize with your anti taxi rhetoric.......many members of this forum are taxi drivers and we don't have much of an anti uber rhetoric....but believe me we could....actually other members do it for us


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, this is a real problem. I had a Pax say she was charged $22.69 but my trip detail showed the fare as $17.94. They overcharged her plain and simple - and they hid it from me. They want to keep rates low otherwise drivers would get a cut of this new overage. I've written to my atty general and this pax I think also complained to Uber. She was pissed. Uber found a way to rip off both pax and drivers. I don't even want to drive anymore. This company is so damn greedy and the drivers are stuck with the enormous costs. I encourage an onslaught of complaints about Uber's disgusting practices. The CEO oughta be arrested for fraud.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

So what actions are we taking to get paid better?? This is ridiculous. If they're gonna overcharge riders I want 75 percent of it! Drivers should be paid 75 percent of the fare. Why is this so difficult for Uber to understand? Here's what I'm doing about it: I've sent emails to Uber telling them that the upfront fare is dishonest. I've contacted my state attorney general who has in turn sent a letter to Uber to which they have 15 days to respond. I'm gonna contact my local news outlet and see if they'll do a story on it. When pax ask me how I like driving for Uber I'm now honest and I tell them what s dishonest, greedy company they are. First and foremost I've stopped driving until this madness is sorted out.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Everything about uber is complete and utter bulllshit


I totally agree. I just hope drivers and riders have enough sense to realize Uber is a legit scam culture kind of company. If no one complains about these dishonest business practices, Uber gets away it. I don't even want to drive anymore. It's disgusting.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Take the longest route possible


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hilarious! Absolutely hilarious....why? You choose to drive for this f'ed up company you signed the contract agreed to the terms and complain about pay...or lack there is...I read about going to media...I laugh...attrny general?...good luck....but every day you grab your phone log in go online and take that next ping.....yeah have fun continue working for a scam,idiot who runs Uber now you guys all know what driving a taxi is like......we cabbies sit back and read these boards and laugh at most of you.......so how does it feel making 1/3 of what we make having to put up with all WE have to deal with but 3 times worse at 1/3 the pay?..........oh yeah and 1 HUGE difference we have over Uber?....other than ratings and giving out treats and water is WE collect the entire amount at the end of our trip......plus tips............yeah Uber on!!!!!!!...*laughing*


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We pay .50 cents on every Uber trip in New Orleans to the city. I think there is an approximate fee on airport pickups & drop offs of $4.00 to the city. Then there is the Uber booking fee of aprx. $2.00.


How the hell do you even make money? Determining on the trip, it can sound like you are almost owing someone money


----------

